# Headed for a better life!



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

Meet Sunny... formerly known as M-9 from Portsmouth, OH.

He has been vetted, bathed and is HW negative, scheduled for neuter on Monday.


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

OH Rachel! 
Sunny is beautiful! 
You can see the love in his eyes! 
He knows he is safe now!
THANK YOU!
There's another star for you in heaven!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a handsome guy...thanks for helping him.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That's great news. He's adorable!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Awwwww!!! Look how happy he is!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you so much for helping this poor boy!! He looks so happy!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I love a story with a wonderful ending.
Your volunteer went above and beyond the call of duty. She is wonderful too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sunny*

Sunny is ONE HANDSOME BOY!!

Do you know how old he is?

Rachel: You and your volunteer are BOTH WONDERFUL!!

Thank you SO MUCH FOR the pictures!!

Does Sunny have a foster?


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

He is one handsome little fellow!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

What a beautiful boy! I'm so glad you got a hold of him!


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Sunny is ONE HANDSOME BOY!!
> 
> Do you know how old he is?
> 
> ...


Well, Sunny made it up to Toledo. After a more thorough check he seems to be neutered! He is about 2 yrs old. We may have a home for him already. He is currently at one of our volunter's who has a kennel at her house. She has multiple interactions daily with the dogs. we only provide food and she keeps multiple dogs until we move them to foster homes. He is a very sweet boy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sunny*

So glad to hear your update on Sunny-I sure would not be surprised if he has a home already!


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

Sunny's new family picked him up this morning. They are going to foster him for a week and if all goes well they will adopt him next Saturday!


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

What happy news for Sunny!
Thank you Rachel..and GRRR!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Wow-that would be wonderful for Sunny if they adopt him!

Remi is a beauty, too!!


----------

